# Quickbooks Web Connector...



## playthingsetc (Jan 16, 2009)

I am having a somewhat simple problem with QBWebconnector that I have not seen on any forum or FAQ page. I hope someone here has some experience with the program and its tendencies.
There is a "Password" field in the web connector application, and all you have to do is type in the password that matches your e-commerce administrator account, save it when prompted, and it syncs successfully. The problem is that I accidentally entered the wrong password in that field (a typo actually--I have no idea what letter is missing because it lists the password as asterisks), and it WILL NOT allow a new one to be entered.
Let me be clear--I have entered a new password, been prompted to save it, and clicked "Yes" to save it. At that point, it appears that it has saved successfully, but after a couple of failed sync attempts, I paid closer attention and realized that the number of asterisks in the password field would mysteriously return to the length of the previous password! No matter along or short my desired password, the asterisks would show that web connector was reverting to the old password upon every save. Talk about annoying. Here are the steps I have taken to try and remedy the problem:

-clicked on "File," then "Clear All Stored Passwords." That probably should have done it, but no dice.

-reinstalled the "application" (the plug-in for our e-commerce store WITHIN web connector). This supposedly should clear the password. No such luck. Upon re-installation, the offending password magically reared its ugly head again when I entered the correct one.

-uninstalled and reinstalled the web connector program, then reinstalled the plug-in application again--same result.

-did the useless "Troubleshoot" process that Intuit provides in the upper right hand corner of the web connector. Everything checked out fine. Yee-haw.

-Just to be on the safe side, I went ahead and reset our password on our shopping cart administrator, but it obviously has not made a difference.

-Went online and downloaded the absolute newest version of the Web Connector software, hoping that it was just a bug that was remedied in the new version--nope. 

-I even took a look at some of the registry information, and manually deleted a password I found in the Quickbooks web connector section there, but it must not be the one I was looking for, because it did nothing to help. 

After all of this, NOTHING has changed. No symptom is different. Any ideas?


----------

